# WHAT ARE BUBBLES???



## TVGIRL (May 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone!!

Just one question as I'm new

What are bubbles


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi

People on the site blow them to you as a sign of friendship and that they are thinking about you.  You don't know who has blown them but they just show that other people care.

Fiona


----------



## TVGIRL (May 18, 2007)

Thankyou!!


----------

